# Special Features of the Opium Poppy



## MisterMicro (Mar 14, 2009)

From what i found checking out Opium poppies is they have that weird pod in the middle with what looks like an upside down flower on the top, like the cucumber jelly fisher in SpongeBob.






Anyways my question is, IS this the mark of the poppy?


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes thats a poppy


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2009)

Remember you don't want just any old poppy, you want papaver somniferum.


----------



## shepj (Mar 15, 2009)

ANC said:


> Remember you don't want just any old poppy, you want papaver somniferum.


right on, if you don't have "opium poppies" (papaver somniferum) then you don't have opium.


----------



## jack tripper (Mar 15, 2009)

has anyone bought opium poppy seeds online before?


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 16, 2009)

jack tripper said:


> has anyone bought opium poppy seeds online before?


Yes I have bought them online. Not sure about other countries but in the US its no big deal to buy them you can get them off alot of websites or Ebay. If ya go the Ebay route just buy the whole pods with the seeds in them. Say ya get 50 pods youll get a few hundred thousand seeds. Plus you can make some tea out of the left over pods. Just make sure the listing says that the seeds are still in them(some dont).


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 16, 2009)

ya i found a local dispenser. But ok, so theres no reall way to tell if i find a poppy plant if its a papaver somniferum or not?


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2009)

jack tripper said:


> has anyone bought opium poppy seeds online before?


it's not like it's illegal to grow them.. it's just illegal to cultivate. Anywhere that sells them online is prolly fine.


----------



## Mean Mr. Mustard (Jun 17, 2009)

inthose first two picks, is it better to cut the plant when its the first pic, or do ya wait till it flowers, like the second, and open up that middle part...for extracting the juices i mean.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jun 19, 2009)

It takes 120 days days to harvest a poppy. In 100 days the flowers will have fallen off and all that is left is the pod. The pod must sit 20 days as the plant is now focusing on producing seed and concentrating it's opium. After 20 days the crown should be brown/tan and have raised up (like in the first pic) and that is the sign that the poppy is ready to harvest.


----------



## olosto (Jun 21, 2009)

Then what...?


----------



## .Calico (Jun 22, 2009)

The cheap and easy way to get opium seeds is to go to your local grocery store and buy them out of the Spice Isle. They're just as viable and you'll get 2-3oz (20,000 seeds) for about the same price as around 100mg (80 seeds) from a nursery.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jun 23, 2009)

.Calico said:


> The cheap and easy way to get opium seeds is to go to your local grocery store and buy them out of the Spice Isle. They're just as viable and you'll get 2-3oz (20,000 seeds) for about the same price as around 100mg (80 seeds) from a nursery.


IDk, you think there gana advertise the papaver somniferum seeds as papaver somniferum seeds at a grocery store??


----------



## .Calico (Jun 24, 2009)

"Breadseed" poppy seeds are papaver somniferum seeds. They are the opium poppy seeds that I've used for years, the same seeds that will make you fail a drug test. The myth that they are sprayed with chems or sterilized is false. These seeds are meant for human consumption. To be extra certain, buy organic.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 24, 2009)

what do they do ???


----------



## .Calico (Jun 29, 2009)

Uhh...They grow poppies.


----------



## shepj (Jul 2, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> IDk, you think there gana advertise the papaver somniferum seeds as papaver somniferum seeds at a grocery store??


hehe only if your grocery stores sells them in seed packets


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 22, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> what do they do ???


----------



## apasunee (Aug 3, 2009)

so,,, if I go to the grocery store and go to the spice isle,, I get the bottle that says "breadseed poppy"??????


----------



## 001 (Aug 3, 2009)

I remeber buying a pack of ebay,,, I only wanted to grow them for seeds so I could resell on ebay but I never ended up doing that..... I did however cut the poppy pod just after the leafs fall off apprenlty "peek potency" just to see what it would look like,,, it was this nasty brown liquid juice,,, the next day it went black/super dark purpul...... anyway my dad cut them all up,,, lucky he did as I might of been tempted to try it one day,,,, never kept any of that shit just chucked it,,, its like playing with fire if you ask me "just dont do it"


----------



## apasunee (Aug 3, 2009)

breadseed poppies????? Im goin to the store in a bit and will see,, hopefully someone can answer before I go....


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 4, 2009)

001 said:


> I remeber buying a pack of ebay,,, I only wanted to grow them for seeds so I could resell on ebay but I never ended up doing that..... I did however cut the poppy pod just after the leafs fall off apprenlty "peek potency" just to see what it would look like,,, it was this nasty brown liquid juice,,, the next day it went black/super dark purpul...... anyway my dad cut them all up,,, lucky he did as I might of been tempted to try it one day,,,, never kept any of that shit just chucked it,,, its like playing with fire if you ask me "just dont do it"


You dumbass, smoke that!


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 5, 2009)

001 said:


> I remeber buying a pack of ebay,,, I only wanted to grow them for seeds so I could resell on ebay but I never ended up doing that..... I did however cut the poppy pod just after the leafs fall off apprenlty "peek potency" just to see what it would look like,,, it was this nasty brown liquid juice,,, the next day it went black/super dark purpul...... anyway my dad cut them all up,,, lucky he did as I might of been tempted to try it one day,,,, never kept any of that shit just chucked it,,, its like playing with fire if you ask me "just dont do it"


Your dad... how old are you kid? and why wouldnt you smoke that....?


----------



## apasunee (Aug 25, 2009)

Stories like that just break my f-n heart....


001 said:


> I remeber buying a pack of ebay,,, I only wanted to grow them for seeds so I could resell on ebay but I never ended up doing that..... I did however cut the poppy pod just after the leafs fall off apprenlty "peek potency" just to see what it would look like,,, it was this nasty brown liquid juice,,, the next day it went black/super dark purpul...... anyway my dad cut them all up,,, lucky he did as I might of been tempted to try it one day,,,, never kept any of that shit just chucked it,,, its like playing with fire if you ask me "just dont do it"


----------

